# Doll Face



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

I found this piece on youtube, I think it has a very powerful message. 
What do you think :?:

*Doll Face*


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

I'd do her :wink: :mrgreen: .

*Perfection is futile.*


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

I am surprised that only one person has commented on this video, I think it is brilliant.




Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I'd do her :wink:


  You are right though, Perfection is futile.

Jasmin


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

BTW Darren, thanks for making me spit my coffee out laughing. You can come around here and clean my computer screen now!

Jasmin


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Doesn't surprise me... 17 views and only Darren replies... I'm not as lazy as the rest of them.  

Can I have a merit please? :mrgreen:


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

No, like I said you can come around here and clean up this mess!^^^

Jasmin


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

I like this one as well: All is full of love - Bjork "Click >Here<"


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Are you going to clean this mess up or not? Didn't you read my third post?

And I am not going to "Click >Here<" because knowing you, I will most likely be presented with a big fat hairy bum or something. 

Jasmin


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Last time I heard the words "clean up this mess" from a "lady"... I was in "a" bedroom... :roll:  . Beg your pardon for the increase of "excellent" information... although you brought back some fond memories for little old Darren "Spank you".

P.s: do you think they?d be up for a threesome in that Bjork video? I insert my hard drive and upload all my raw data (Sorry "again" for "Too much infortmation" although it would seem I have a penis... does this excuse me miss? :mrgreen:



openminded said:


> No, like I said you can come around here and clean up this mess!^^^
> 
> Jasmin


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

*Slowly and sexually bends down and licks your computer screen while keeping his eyes locked onto yours*? now my tongue is wet; anything else needs clearing or? ?Wetting? :wink:

Seems you do not know me at all? go forth and see how trustworthy Darren is by pressing Darren's button =).



openminded said:


> Are you going to clean this mess up or not? Didn't you read my third post?
> 
> And I am not going to "Click >Here<" because knowing you, I will most likely be presented with a big fat hairy bum or something.
> 
> Jasmin


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

Do you think you'll get more views and replies now? :mrgreen: I'm very considerate.


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Last time I heard the words "clean up this mess" from a "lady"... I was in "a" bedroom... :roll:


You mean your mum said it after you wet the bed :shock:

And like I said in my previous post "I am not going to "Click >Here<" because knowing you, I will most likely be presented with a big fat hairy bum or something." 

Jasmin


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2007)

openminded said:


> You mean your mum said it after you wet the bed :shock: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooo
> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! YOU JUST DIDN'T SAY THAT :!:  ... Darren just got owned by a girl... *kinky!*
> 
> ...


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I like them both, Doll Face especially though. You're right Jasmin, it does have a very powerful message.

Could be worth showing it to all the fashionistas who will happily queue overnight for the latest celebrity 'couture'. Or get bum implants just because a magazine says that they're 'in', gaaar.

There are some silly girls around. It's quite sad really.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Ha, don't know how I missed this one :lol: 
Referring to page 1
BB


----------

